# New PRW-3100G-3JR!! (aka the Goldilocks Protrek)



## Time4Playnow

This may be my favorite Protrek of all....so far! 

To give you some context, I have owned and/or still own: the PRW-2500, PRW-2500T, PRW-3000, PRW-3000T, PRW-3500, PRW-3500T, PAW-1500Y-1, the PRG-270, PAW-5000-1, multiple versions of the PRW-6000, the PRW-3100-6JF, and now this one!!

My brief impressions of each Protrek model:

PRW-2500: the do-it-all Protrek with a tide graph, and moon phase
PRW-3000: compact size and super large digits. Aluminum bezel vice stainless steel on the 3100.
PRW-3500: the biggest and baddest looking Protrek out there, esp. the 3500T version. This Protrek could beat-up most any other ABC watch out there! :-d
PAW-1500Y-1: my second favorite Protrek with tide graph, moon phase, and sleek all-black look!
PRG-270: great functions and one of the least expensive Protreks around
PAW-5000-1: nice looking, but was not crazy about the ana-digi nature of this one; plus, the second hand (also compass needle) was too thin, IMO.
PRW-6000: if there is such a thing as a "dress" Protrek, this is it. Looks high-end, but my preference is for an all-digital vice ana-digi Protrek.
PRW-3100G: my current favorite Protrek! The Goldilocks of Protreks -- everything is just right! (weeeeeeell, except for no tide graph or moon phase, but that's a minor nit-pick!) :-d

** If this matters to anyone, I could do without most of the Protreks above, except for the PAW-1500Y-1, the PRW-3100G (and 3100-6JF) of course, and possibly the 3500T.

This new PRW-3100G-3JR has it all. It's just about the perfect size, IMO. Not too large, but not too small -- just right -- aka Goldilocks Protrek. It arrives on a cloth strap with built-in strap adaptors (along with an extra strap), and is extremely comfortable!! It seems to have identical module functions, and the digits are the same size, as the PRW-3000 -- even though the module numbers are different. (number 3414 for the 3000 and 3444 for the 3100) Sunrise/sunset, 1,000 hr stopwatch and 24 hr CD Timer. It's got the new STN display, which makes this negative display VERY easy to read. It is even readable in very low-light conditions. And one of my favorite aspects of this Protrek, is its looks --- it is drop-dead gorgeous, IMO!!  Casio chose a great color scheme, the dark olive tones look great. Plus, the stainless-steel bezel has a greyish if not true gunmetal color to it -- looks fantastic! So considering size, comfort, functions, and looks, this thing rocks!! This one will NOT be leaving my collection, that is for sure. ;-)

Other advantage: the built-in strap adaptors make it simple to put on nearly any 22mm Zulu or NATO strap you like. I have a couple I'll put on here and take photos with, later.

Only possible disadvantage I can see is that the strap will be susceptible to absorbing water and/or sweat, unlike the normal Protrek straps. Perfect reason to have a couple extra Zulu straps on-hand!

It's destined for International release, according to Casio! PRW-3100G-3 - Watches - CASIO

If you are considering this one, my advice is, don't hesitate! You won't regret it!! :-!



A few more pics. Will have to wait for sunlight before I break out the 35mm though...


----------



## Dwsjr50

Sweet. I have prw6000, prw5100, 5000, prw2500, paw1500 and 2 pag 240b. I love them. I wear all as much as possible. Congrats on your prw3100.

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk







Prw2500


----------



## Rocat

I wonder how is it in relation to the PRW-2500B-3 in terms of colored resin and strap?

It looks very good but I would have liked to see green colored adapters.


----------



## pegase747

Nice to see you bought it !
I saw it and tried it in Japan, but hesitated before going to another shop...
When I came back, no more stock.

So I ended up buying the green accent PRW-S3100 instead.
Beautiful watch with sapphire and carbon fiber strap, but I still want this green beauty.
Back in HKG now, maybe exploring my usual shops and see if they have one that I could grab.

Cheers Pierre


----------



## AirWatch

Congrats, Time4Playnow! Looking good there, looking real good! That's a field watch alright!

Sun's up now with natural diffusion filter and all. Hope you could make time for more pics and impressions.


----------



## hiker

any idea that which material is strap made of?will the strap last as long as watch.?s it invista or better?or just plan cloth/nylon? the normal rubber strap of 3000/3100 though very comfortable does not impress me much.feels "less tough"


----------



## sk8sn0surf

Can you activate the light while in the settings modes for the altimeter, barometer, or compass?


----------



## MercifulFate

Wow, that's beautiful! I just got the PRW 3000-1a for Christmas, and I'm interested in the STN display models. Not sure if there's any rules for me asking this, but if you don't mind telling, how much did you pay for it?


----------



## Time4Playnow

Some additional pics, finally some sunlight.

The strap seems to be nylon, and if you look at the pic of it compared to the other zulu strap, the stock Casio strap appears to be a little thicker than the other one. So it seems to be a tough strap, and should be durable. I haven't tried the other strap that came with the watch, will do that next weekend. ;-) Since it is now an international release, those of you in the U.S. should soon be able to see one in person at your local Macy's or other g-shock store.

I love the STN display. After this I would never buy another negative display watch without it.

Although in some pics the bezel appears to be more silver, it does have more of a darker hue to it and really looks good. It is a very comfortable watch to wear on this strap, also.

Great weekend, guys!


----------



## Time4Playnow

MercifulFate said:


> Wow, that's beautiful! I just got the PRW 3000-1a for Christmas, and I'm interested in the STN display models. Not sure if there's any rules for me asking this, but if you don't mind telling, how much did you pay for it?


Take a look at Rakuten and you'll have a good idea. ;-)



sk8sn0surf said:


> Can you activate the light while in the settings modes for the altimeter, barometer, or compass?


Unfortunately, no.


----------



## MercifulFate

Time4Playnow said:


> Take a look at Rakuten and you'll have a good idea. ;-)


I've never used Rakuten before, they have some pretty decent prices! With free shipping on watches less than 35 too (compared to amazon)! Unfortunately I couldn't find this watch


----------



## Time4Playnow

MercifulFate said:


> I've never used Rakuten before, they have some pretty decent prices! With free shipping on watches less than 35 too (compared to amazon)! Unfortunately I couldn't find this watch


Rakuten Global Market: PRW-3100G

But, with this watch being an international release, prices should become lower once it reaches the U.S., at least thru grey market sellers. (on Ebay, possibly Amazon)


----------



## MercifulFate

Thanks a lot! I did find it on Amazon, however it was listed as a PRW-3000 for some odd reason. Really beatitful watch you have there, wear it well!


----------



## pegase747

Fantastic pictures sir !

I went to m y favorite shops in HKG to find if they have stock, and guess what, found 2 available, the first one at a whopping 411USD, and the next one at around 255USD, so I jumped on this one and bought it, it is even cheaper than the rakuten lowest rpices at around 320 usd !
Cheaper than in the discount shops in Japan I saw last week...Love Hong Kong for this !

Anyway it is a beauty, much nicer looking than the PRW-S3100 with green accents that I bought last week, a different animal for sure.

I love it, cant wait to try it on different NATO straps.

Cheers Pierre


----------



## arogle1stus

Time4:
The PRW 3000 notwitstanding (where the heck did I get that word?) my radar has only one blip on it.
The PRG270, currently on sale at a gray market merchandiser for a hunnert bucks. Would'a bought it by
now if I didn't have 18 grandkids to buy gifts for Christmas.
I jus love Casio's Pro Trek line! Cept the King of all Casio Grails, the Olive Drab Rangeman.

I read Casio has sold 36,000,000 G's since their inception (1983? 1973?). That's a lotta G's. Eat yer heart
out Rolex, Omega, whomever.

Jus my 2 cents worth Bros.

X traindriver Art


----------



## immarcescibile

Very nice watch...but..what's Stn Display please?


----------



## Time4Playnow

immarcescibile said:


> Very nice watch...but..what's Stn Display please?


Maybe you've heard of this little thing called Google? :-d:-d Casio doesn't really give details but this display is supposed to give "enhanced readability" -- which it does!

Casio to Release Compact and Slim PRO TREK Watches Featuring Enhanced Readability



pegase747 said:


> Fantastic pictures sir !
> 
> I went to m y favorite shops in HKG to find if they have stock, and guess what, found 2 available, the first one at a whopping 411USD, and the next one at around 255USD, so I jumped on this one and bought it, it is even cheaper than the rakuten lowest rpices at around 320 usd !
> Cheaper than in the discount shops in Japan I saw last week...Love Hong Kong for this !
> 
> Anyway it is a beauty, much nicer looking than the PRW-S3100 with green accents that I bought last week, a different animal for sure.
> 
> I love it, cant wait to try it on different NATO straps.
> 
> Cheers Pierre


Great, congrats!!! How about some pics? :-!


----------



## immarcescibile

Time4Playnow said:


> Maybe you've heard of this little thing called Google? :-d:-d Casio doesn't really give details but this display is supposed to give "enhanced readability" -- which it does!
> 
> Casio to Release Compact and Slim PRO TREK Watches Featuring Enhanced Readability
> 
> Great, congrats!!! How about some pics? :-!


Thanks for saving my life


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Fabulous catch and great summary & photos Time4Playnow. Huge congrats. Almost missed your thread  Will be joining you soon. Enjoy 


Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Time4Playnow

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Fabulous catch and great summary & photos Time4Playnow. Huge congrats. Almost missed your thread  Will be joining you soon. Enjoy
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 6+


Thanks very much, DSD! Please be sure to post photos of yours somewhere when you receive it! Will be interested to hear how you like it!


----------



## pegase747

Here is mine, love it but I think I will buy a PRW-6000 strap to wear it.



Cheers


----------



## MercifulFate

Double post


----------



## MercifulFate

I really like this one... compared to my all negative PRW 3000. Is the bezel painted, or will it always be that color no matter how much you scratch or bang it? (compared to the delicate bezel on almost all prw 3000s)
I'm thinking of trying to find a good deal on this one and exchange mine (depending on answer to above question).


----------



## pegase747

MercifulFate said:


> I really like this one... compared to my all negative PRW 3000. Is the bezel painted, or will it always be that color no matter how much you scratch or bang it? (compared to the delicate bezel on almost all prw 3000s)
> I'm thinking of trying to find a good deal on this one and exchange mine (depending on answer to above question).


The bezel is steel, so it is stronger than the PRW-3000 aluminium bezel for sure.
It is slightly darker than standard stainless steel so it definitely has a treatment, not sure which kind but it seems very strong, and I think it will definitely last for very long.
In any case it is not painted.

Hope that helps. It is a beautifull watch and I recommend it.

Cheers Pierre


----------



## MercifulFate

It certainly does help, thanks a lot!


----------



## Time4Playnow

pegase747 said:


> Here is mine, love it but I think I will buy a PRW-6000 strap to wear it.
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers


Congrats, very nice!! You gave me an idea too...now I'm picking up a PRW-6000 strap also for those times when I might want to change it out. ;-) But I like this stock nylon strap, I think I'll keep it on that most of the time.


----------



## Rocat

I'm surprised other owners of the 3000/300 line have not bought up the adapters from PacParts. They are cheap at under $4USD plus under $5 shipping in the USA. $15 to be able to use Nato's on this watch case is cheap.


----------



## filthyj24

I plan on waiting for the price to drop then getting one just for that sweet looking stn. I'll probably put the module in my 3000 1A housing with the 6000 strap.


----------



## MercifulFate

When do you think the price would drop, filthyj24? I'd return my PRW 3000 now to have the money to put towards it... I think this is my favorite PRW 3000 variation I've seen (I'd just have to put the regular PRW 3000 strap on it which I love). Better display, stronger and I think more attractive bezel, and I really like the green for some reason even though I wanted a black watch.


I remember you telling me I'll know when I found "the one"... and I think this is it lol. Can't stop coming back to this thread and looking up this watch. But I don't mind waiting at all for the perfect deal. (in fact that's the only reason I bought my Prw 3000 finally, got it for 140 after stacking kohls coupons and kohl's cash).


EDIT:I just read from the first page that this is an international release and will be available in U.S. stores, that's great news for me. I know the release date was in December but have no idea how long it takes for the price to drop.


----------



## pegase747

Somebody asked if the light can be activated in ABC mode :


Yes you can activate the light, but cannot set it to auto tilt light.
Also the light will turn on, the functions ( comp,baro,alti ) will freeze.


----------



## Time4Playnow

pegase747 said:


> Somebody asked if the light can be activated in ABC mode :
> 
> Yes you can activate the light, but cannot set it to auto tilt light.
> Also the light will turn on, the functions ( comp,baro,alti ) will freeze.


Actually, the question was whether the light could be activated in the SETTING mode for the altimeter, barometer, or compass... and the answer is no.

But I'm sure the info you provided is also useful. ;-) I hope you are enjoying your PRW-3100G as much as I'm enjoying mine! :-!


----------



## MercifulFate

Does the -3JR mean this is a JDM model?


----------



## Time4Playnow

MercifulFate said:


> Does the -3JR mean this is a JDM model?


I would assume so. Not sure why it isn't "JF," but I see that the models being sold from Japan have the "JR" designation. Don't think it matters much though, as the watch is made in Thailand anyway.


----------



## MercifulFate

Okay thanks a lot! Hopefully a North American version comes soon!


----------



## Time4Playnow

So while I like the green nylon strap that comes on the watch, it tended to cause the watch to move around quite a bit on my wrist. The case did not stay centered on my wrist. This happened even when I kept the watch fairly snug.

So I decided to put it on a PRW-6000 strap and now, it stays put, especially with the "wings" underneath the watch. (by the way, those "wings" are a separate piece that do NOT come with the watch - must be bought separately. I have some ordered from pac parts, but in the meantime stole some from my purple PRW-3100...)

I like the feel better, and like that it does not move around so much. I'll definitely be using it on this strap much more than the nylon one. ;-)

I will say that Casio really should have used lug screws that are hexagonal on the end, instead of slotted. Cause with only 'adequate' tools (i.e., not the best small screwdrivers), it's a royal PITA to undo the strap screws to take it off!!! You must hold one screw still while you unscrew the one on the other side, and it is not easy! o|o|

Here are some pics on the new strap:


----------



## SSingh1975

I just wish Casio released the lug style with a different color scheme. Green doesn't really easily blend in with silver/black/white for the most part so color combos with nato straps are really limited.

At this point, the titanium (3100T) is calling my name ...very loudly ;-). Must....resist!!


----------



## pegase747

Ahhhhh that was my idea to put this one on PRW-6000 band, but I still wait for the band to arrive from JPN, as I do not have a spare now, anyway, love it, cant wait to do it, and I agree with the screws, a royal PITA !

Looks great !

Pierre


----------



## filthyj24

My wallet really hates this forum. That looks awesome and is exactly what I planned on doing.


----------



## Jim Hine

At Time 4 Playnow: I have (2) olive wing pieces I can send you that I took of my PRW-S6000Y-1JF. I replaced them with black units (photo). If you're in the states, I'll drop them in an envelope for you...no cost so just let me know!

Wow, I was hoping to order both fabric bands from the PRW-3100G-3JR/PRW-6000SG-3JR to try on my PRW-S6000Y-1JF for surfing, but it's early and I don't see them on pacparts. If you're interested in selling either of them, let me know. Thanks.


----------



## Stevepodraza

Just wanted to make sure that it's the strap from the 6000 series that fits the new 3100 not the 3000 series, correct? Where did you order the wings from? Thank you


----------



## Everdying

both 3000 and 6000 straps fit. 
why the 6000? cos it has a 20mm buckle instead of the 18mm that both 3000/3100 has.


----------



## Time4Playnow

Everdying said:


> both 3000 and 6000 straps fit.
> why the 6000? cos it has a 20mm buckle instead of the 18mm that both 3000/3100 has.


It's not just the buckle - but the strap itself is wider too, correct?


----------



## Time4Playnow

Stevepodraza said:


> Just wanted to make sure that it's the strap from the 6000 series that fits the new 3100 not the 3000 series, correct? Where did you order the wings from? Thank you


Pac Parts.


----------



## pegase747

Justput the CF insert PRW-S3100 band on my PRW-3100G, the size is the same as the PRW-6000 band, so now I have the best strap on the best of the PRW-3100G....







The standard urethane PRW-6000 band that I just received doesn't fit as well as the CF band for some reason, despite being exactly the same size. So I put it on my PRW-S3100, but will consider selling this one maybe.

The CF band with PRW-3100G is an absolute joy to wear, soft, comfy, shaping around the wrist nicely, and the CF band seems definitely more durable than the urethane band.

Cheers Pierre


----------



## Everdying

Time4Playnow said:


> It's not just the buckle - but the strap itself is wider too, correct?


well, guess should have said its got mostly a 20mm width all the way down to the buckle


----------



## Plasticmonky

Cool watch man! Wear it in good health 

Would you go back to a positive display now though? Considering the visibility of this new negative STN display, it has good readability while being super cool


----------



## Time4Playnow

Plasticmonky said:


> Cool watch man! Wear it in good health
> 
> Would you go back to a positive display now though? Considering the visibility of this new negative STN display, it has good readability while being super cool


Thanks! Yeah, you know in the past I've always preferred positive displays for the better readability - like with the g-shock Rangeman for example. But with this 3100G, I'm real happy with how easily readable it is. So happy that if I were to choose a single PRW-3100, it would be the G version with the negative display. It's very readable AND looks cool, as you said. Best of both worlds, IMO.

Also, I just put a new PRW-6000 carbon fiber strap on my 3100G in the past week or two. I'll post additional pics soon.

I hope that Casio intends to use the 'STN' displays on all of their negative display Protreks from now on!! Though, I haven't seen anything to indicate that one way or the other...


----------



## karhu

Could you post a photo or two of the watch in a low light setting? I know it's tough to get it really true to life looking but it would be neat to see the better legibility. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jambo_

I think I've fallen in love with the PRW-3100! I've always really liked the PRW-3000, and almost pulled the trigger a few times when finances have allowed, but there's just something about the 3100. 

I'm looking at ordering the PRW-3100-1ER with the resin strap. Problem is I have big fat wrists and I like to wear my watch loose. Could someone help me out please and measure the strap from the buckle to the last hole? 

I'd have to import one as they're not officially in the UK yet, I'd hate to order one, wait for it to get here only to find it doesn't fit. Thanks in advance to anyone who can help.


----------



## Time4Playnow

karhu said:


> Could you post a photo or two of the watch in a low light setting? I know it's tough to get it really true to life looking but it would be neat to see the better legibility.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Here are a couple of pics by fire light...sitting on the floor about 3 feet from the fireplace. Still legible. ;-)


----------



## Time4Playnow

Jambo_ said:


> I think I've fallen in love with the PRW-3100! I've always really liked the PRW-3000, and almost pulled the trigger a few times when finances have allowed, but there's just something about the 3100.
> 
> I'm looking at ordering the PRW-3100-1ER with the resin strap. Problem is I have big fat wrists and I like to wear my watch loose. Could someone help me out please and measure the strap from the buckle to the last hole?
> 
> I'd have to import one as they're not officially in the UK yet, I'd hate to order one, wait for it to get here only to find it doesn't fit. Thanks in advance to anyone who can help.


I'm not quite sure how you are asking for the strap to be measured... It might be easier if you tell us your wrist size.

My wrist is about 7.25" and the strap is not overly large. I only have 4 holes left on the strap, so IMO it would only fit up to about an 8 or 8.25" wrist, and then you'd be on the last hole in the strap... ;-)


----------



## karhu

Time4Playnow said:


> Here are a couple of pics by fire light...sitting on the floor about 3 feet from the fireplace. Still legible. ;-)
> [/url]


Superb! Thank you. Your photos just added this watch onto the short list. Hope it gets an official US release soon!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Time4Playnow

Now I have a carbon fiber strap on the 3100 that is made for the PRW-6000Y-1A.  Only took 2-3 weeks to get it from Pacparts.

I prefer the carbon fiber straps when I can get them. The feel on the wrist is slightly different than with a straight resin strap. Thankfully the 6000 strap fits the 3100, and it looks just fine.


----------



## pegase747

Time4Playnow said:


> Now I have a carbon fiber strap on the 3100 that is made for the PRW-6000Y-1A.  Only took 2-3 weeks to get it from Pacparts.
> 
> I prefer the carbon fiber straps when I can get them. The feel on the wrist is slightly different than with a straight resin strap. Thankfully the 6000 strap fits the 3100, and it looks just fine.


Nice one, we must be the only two in the whole world with this combo now !
The CF strap just wears very nice, supple end stay in shape around the wrist. I quite enjoy it since about 2 weeks now.

Cheers Pierre


----------



## karhu

I went ahead and emailed Casio to ask about plans for a US release of this watch. Unfortunately, their response was "No the PRW-3100G-3 is not available in the United States, we don't carry it."

Of course, just because it's not available right now doesn't mean it will never be, so this response may not really answer my question to them. Is it the model number (non -JR) that makes you think it will be an international release, or something else?


----------



## karhu

An update, I emailed Casio again to clarify. They wrote back "No, at this time there are no plans to release it here (United States)." So it appears this may be a bit more rare than we thought! Oh well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## karhu

One last post from me on this...

Sometimes, when you like a watch enough, it seems silly to let a little thing like the Pacific Ocean get in the way. With that in mind, I received my own PRW-3100G-3JR today! 

The included strap is indeed very comfortable and not at all itchy like other nylon straps I've tried. The display is indeed much more legible than any other negative displays I've seen, but I don't think any negative display can "beat" a positive. The cool factor plus the STN display make this one worth it though. Anyone who's familiar with Casio's V3 sensors knows the performance one can expect with these Protreks. And last, but not least, the steel bezel is gorgeous. It has a wonderful dark gleam in the light and there's a very thin high polished ring on the inside edge of the bezel that shines along with the "10 5 0" etc. ring just outside the screen. It looks and feels like a very premium, high quality ABC watch and I think it's tough to beat. 

I will try to update with a few photos of my own when I get a chance. I would highly recommend this watch, and thanks to the OP for bringing it to our attention.

Edit: I ordered it from Udetokei Wasshoimura on Rakuten on 2/16 and received it today, 2/19 in Chicago. They had the lowest price on Rakuten when I ordered and EMS shipping was free. Great communication and service with them.


----------



## Time4Playnow

karhu said:


> One last post from me on this...
> 
> Sometimes, when you like a watch enough, it seems silly to let a little thing like the Pacific Ocean get in the way. With that in mind, I received my own PRW-3100G-3JR today!
> 
> The included strap is indeed very comfortable and not at all itchy like other nylon straps I've tried. The display is indeed much more legible than any other negative displays I've seen, but I don't think any negative display can "beat" a positive. The cool factor plus the STN display make this one worth it though. Anyone who's familiar with Casio's V3 sensors knows the performance one can expect with these Protreks. And last, but not least, the steel bezel is gorgeous. It has a wonderful dark gleam in the light and there's a very thin high polished ring on the inside edge of the bezel that shines along with the "10 5 0" etc. ring just outside the screen. It looks and feels like a very premium, high quality ABC watch and I think it's tough to beat.
> 
> I will try to update with a few photos of my own when I get a chance. I would highly recommend this watch, and thanks to the OP for bringing it to our attention.
> 
> Edit: I ordered it from Udetokei Wasshoimura on Rakuten on 2/16 and received it today, 2/19 in Chicago. They had the lowest price on Rakuten when I ordered and EMS shipping was free. Great communication and service with them.


AWESOME, congrats!!!! :-!

I agree with everything you said. Among all of the Protreks I've tried/owned, this one is my favorite. (even, I think, beating out my PRW-6000!)

Look forward to some pics of yours when you get a chance!!  Enjoy it!!

p.s. I'm pretty sure I used that same Rakuten seller for mine. They had the best price that I could find and I've always gotten great service from them in the past.


----------



## Kraglos

Hello guys! Been lurking around this forum for a while, and finally decided to abandon the shadows to ask some questions regarding this watch. Hopefully you can help me out!

I went to Udetokei's store in Rakuten, and everything seems decent, but what about customs / taxes? I live in Spain, and I believe here customs will ask for 21% of the declared value of every parcel, if the total value of the package is higher than 150?, plus some handling fees. Does anyone have some information regarding this? My highest possible limit would be around 340? for a watch, and if it got stopped in customs the price would go up to the 400s.

So, I would like to know any information that you may have regarding watches and rakuten global / importing from Japan to EU or the States.

I'm sorry if the question seems a bit whiney, first time I'm thinking about buying a watch and this is a new world to me!

Thank you all


----------



## Time4Playnow

Kraglos said:


> Hello guys! Been lurking around this forum for a while, and finally decided to abandon the shadows to ask some questions regarding this watch. Hopefully you can help me out!
> 
> I went to Udetokei's store in Rakuten, and everything seems decent, but what about customs / taxes? I live in Spain, and I believe here customs will ask for 21% of the declared value of every parcel, if the total value of the package is higher than 150?, plus some handling fees. Does anyone have some information regarding this? My highest possible limit would be around 340? for a watch, and if it got stopped in customs the price would go up to the 400s.
> 
> So, I would like to know any information that you may have regarding watches and rakuten global / importing from Japan to EU or the States.
> 
> I'm sorry if the question seems a bit whiney, first time I'm thinking about buying a watch and this is a new world to me!
> 
> Thank you all


All I can tell you is that there are no Customs fees or taxes of any kind when importing watch purchases from Japan into the United States...


----------



## Zergieling

pegase747 said:


> Fantastic pictures sir !
> 
> I went to m y favorite shops in HKG to find if they have stock, and guess what, found 2 available, the first one at a whopping 411USD, and the next one at around 255USD, so I jumped on this one and bought it, it is even cheaper than the rakuten lowest rpices at around 320 usd !
> Cheaper than in the discount shops in Japan I saw last week...Love Hong Kong for this !
> 
> Anyway it is a beauty, much nicer looking than the PRW-S3100 with green accents that I bought last week, a different animal for sure.
> 
> I love it, cant wait to try it on different NATO straps.
> 
> Cheers Pierre


Pierre,

I'm curious about your thoughts on the 3100g vs s3100 after owning both for some time given you found the 3100g much better looking at the beginning.

If you could only choose one? I'm thinking:
- negative display of 3100g looks cool but not sure if I could live with it vs the positive display of s3100 which is probably much more visible
- cloth strap vs cf strap, cf strap of s3100 must be much nicer? I know you've changed the strap of the 3100g but say you don't, would it be acceptable for daily wear?
- I like the silver bezel of 3100g, s3100 black bezel looks dull. Not sure what it looks like close up, is it matt?
- s3100 sapphire glass, does it make a difference? I always feel my sapphire glass watches look more 'premium', not sure if it's real or just a perception.

I was drawn to this model after all the fantastic photos put up by you guys but now thinking the s3100 seems better value as both are about the same price...


----------



## pegase747

VeySern said:


> Pierre,
> 
> I'm curious about your thoughts on the 3100g vs s3100 after owning both for some time given you found the 3100g much better looking at the beginning.
> 
> If you could only choose one? I'm thinking:
> - negative display of 3100g looks cool but not sure if I could live with it vs the positive display of s3100 which is probably much more visible
> - cloth strap vs cf strap, cf strap of s3100 must be much nicer? I know you've changed the strap of the 3100g but say you don't, would it be acceptable for daily wear?
> - I like the silver bezel of 3100g, s3100 black bezel looks dull. Not sure what it looks like close up, is it matt?
> - s3100 sapphire glass, does it make a difference? I always feel my sapphire glass watches look more 'premium', not sure if it's real or just a perception.
> 
> I was drawn to this model after all the fantastic photos put up by you guys but now thinking the s3100 seems better value as both are about the same price...


Funny you say that.

The 3100G is the bes6t negative display out there, but yes, a positive display, STN or not, is still better.
Actually after wearing both my PRW-3100 for some time, I found that the best display is definitely the positive display STN. best clarity, the one from the PRW-S3100.

Now as you point out, the PRW-S3100 is a bit dull.
The CF strap is nicer than the prw-6000 but not by much.

In the end, the best case for me is still the PRW-3500, YES 3500, as you can swap straps and it is rock solid, so I ended up installing the positive STN module from the S3100 in my PRW-3500, and it is the best.

Sapphire ?? the crystal is well protected under the bezel on the 3100, so it is just marketing. Nothing wrong with mineral glass if protected.

Will post pictures soon !

Pierre


----------



## Kraglos

Time4Playnow said:


> All I can tell you is that there are no Customs fees or taxes of any kind when importing watch purchases from Japan into the United States...


Hmm, I tried to browse a bit on the internet, but couldn't find a solid answer. I would imagine it is because the US has Free Trade Area with Japan, which I believe it is not the case for the European Union.

So I think I should expect to be charged in customs, although I have no experience with how that works.

If anyone else has any other input on this matter I would be very thankful!

Can't wait to get my hands on this beauty of a watch.


----------



## Cobia

Damn nice looking watch guys, looks heaps better on rubber than nylon, one of the best looking protreks ive seen, cheers


----------



## Mrcrooka1

Totally love this watch!

The new stn display is sick, makes negative display far more legible. Only thing left to do now is grab a 6000 CF strap as shown before and I'll be good to go.

Some pics with its cousin, PRW-6000SG-3JR









































































Sent from LG G3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Time4Playnow

Mrcrooka1 said:


> Totally love this watch!
> 
> The new stn display is sick, makes negative display far more legible. Only thing left to do now is grab a 6000 CF strap as shown before and I'll be good to go.
> 
> Some pics with its cousin, PRW-6000SG-3JR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from LG G3 using Tapatalk


Congrats!!! :-!

I think that PRW-6000SG is the nicest looking 6000 to-date. Just wish it came on a c/f strap. For that money, it should, IMO, in addition to the nylon straps.

We all know how I feel about the 3100G. :-d Great choice!


----------



## Mrcrooka1

Time4Playnow said:


> Congrats!!! :-!
> 
> I think that PRW-6000SG is the nicest looking 6000 to-date. Just wish it came on a c/f strap. For that money, it should, IMO, in addition to the nylon straps.
> 
> We all know how I feel about the 3100G. :-d Great choice!


Thanx T4P! I agree the CF strap would've been sweet, but I got the watch for a great deal and couldn't pass it up.

I'm loving these watches! 

Sent from LG G3 using Tapatalk


----------



## wandlux

First time poster here. Thought I would contribute a pic of the beautiful PRW6000 SG-1. Im looking forward to swap the canvas strap with CF as well.
View attachment 7591050


----------



## Waldcayut

Oh how I wish one could buy a set of those strap adapters, I have a black and blue 3100 I'd love to be able to slap a NATO on when I'm in the mood.


----------



## DimitrisCSD

Waldcayut said:


> Oh how I wish one could buy a set of those strap adapters, I have a black and blue 3100 I'd love to be able to slap a NATO on when I'm in the mood.


I just ordered those adapters myself. I will either buy a PRW-3100T or a PRW-S3100, I haven't decided yet. I did however order the adapters because I'll use them in whichever one I end up getting.

You can get them from PacParts from the older PRW-3000G model but they're exactly the same.

The part numbers are:
91087151867
91087151868

Have a nice day.


----------



## Jambo_

I'd just love to be able to buy a PRW3100 here in the UK... : )


----------



## DimitrisCSD

Jambo_ said:


> I'd just love to be able to buy a PRW3100 here in the UK... : )


Just ordered my PRW S3100 in the UK 

Have a look on ebay


----------



## mortonjl

Nice, on my list


----------



## Jambo_

I'm around a 8 1/2 wrist, but like to wear my watches pretty loose. So probably around 9 inches! Thanks for the reply, think I need to check my details on here, I never received a notification for the reply!


----------



## bmmh05

Have not figured out how to start my own post/sell. 

I will be getting the PRW-3100FC in the next 2 weeks, and will be taking the field composite band off and selling that. If anyone's interested let me know. Should fit any 3100. For those who are curious, I have a CF band from a 6000 model, I will be installing.


----------



## h1berto

Hi guys,

I've been following for a long time this forum, and thread, and i finally got to post something.
I've had a few Protrek's in the past, PRG-240, PRG-260, PRG-550, and currently a G-Shock GA-100-1A2ER (which i love).
I want to come back to my beloved Protrek and i'm interested in this 3100. I want a watch with Radio Sync because i travel arround europe, and i don't have the patience to keep changing the time.
But i have a doubt, does the PRW-3100Y-1ER also have the STN display?
I'm considering the PRW-3100Y-1ER and the PRW-3510-1ER, what do you think?
Yes, i love blue on black 
Thanks for the help.


----------



## Shademantis

h1berto said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I've been following for a long time this forum, and thread, and i finally got to post something.
> I've had a few Protrek's in the past, PRG-240, PRG-260, PRG-550, and currently a G-Shock GA-100-1A2ER (which i love).
> I want to come back to my beloved Protrek and i'm interested in this 3100. I want a watch with Radio Sync because i travel arround europe, and i don't have the patience to keep changing the time.
> But i have a doubt, does the PRW-3100Y-1ER also have the STN display?
> I'm considering the PRW-3100Y-1ER and the PRW-3510-1ER, what do you think?
> Yes, i love blue on black
> Thanks for the help.


All of the 3100 and 3510 models use the STN display...it's a part of the basic DNA of these model lines.


----------



## bmmh05

I personally think the 3100FC that I'm selling on eBay with the carbon fiber strap installed looks the absolute best. I unfortunately can not sell on here, however, if you contact me through eBay (my listing), I'll knock off more from the price. It should be fairly easy to find mine on eBay if you're interested.


----------



## marinemaster

My question is: the antiglare for the sapphire on the outside OR the inside ? Input appreciated.


----------



## sabesh

marinemaster said:


> My question is: the antiglare for the sapphire on the outside OR the inside ? Input appreciated.


How can one confirm that?

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## marinemaster

I had plenty of Seiko and Citizen and Tag Heuer they all had sapphire. They were glare nightmare. I had the older Tag Aquaracer which is an iconic watch but the completely missing anti glare coating was horrible. The same with the Seiko SARG009 automatic military with arabic numerals and 6s15 movement. Same watch from the Swiss would be around $2500 but at least they have anti glare coating on BOTH sides. Same with the newest Citizen dive BN0141 which is the perfect Titanium and 300m watch alternative to the $7000 Rolex BUT Citizen royal screw up on this when they did NOT coat the sapphire, absolute glare nightmare. Both of these watches have zero glare coating. Without knowing for sure if this Casio has sapphire glare coating on the inside is a waste of money. Casio should have been more thoughtful and include the description in their manual and press releases. Yea I get it it has the STN display but the thing is if that glare coating is on the outside only is only a matter of time before it wear out and defeats the purpose of the STN display, especially that this watch is market as an outdoor watch which will see harder use. 
Bottom line here if a watch has sapphire and there is no inside coating on the crystal then is very difficult to see the time and there is lots of glare. The outside coating is a must but it will wear out in time.


----------



## colorado4wheel

marinemaster said:


> I had plenty of Seiko and Citizen and Tag Heuer they all had sapphire. They were glare nightmare. I had the older Tag Aquaracer which is an iconic watch but the completely missing anti glare coating was horrible. The same with the Seiko SARG009 automatic military with arabic numerals and 6s15 movement. Same watch from the Swiss would be around $2500 but at least they have anti glare coating on BOTH sides. Same with the newest Citizen dive BN0141 which is the perfect Titanium and 300m watch alternative to the $7000 Rolex BUT Citizen royal screw up on this when they did NOT coat the sapphire, absolute glare nightmare. Both of these watches have zero glare coating. Without knowing for sure if this Casio has sapphire glare coating on the inside is a waste of money. Casio should have been more thoughtful and include the description in their manual and press releases. Yea I get it it has the STN display but the thing is if that glare coating is on the outside only is only a matter of time before it wear out and defeats the purpose of the STN display, especially that this watch is market as an outdoor watch which will see harder use.
> Bottom line here if a watch has sapphire and there is no inside coating on the crystal then is very difficult to see the time and there is lots of glare. The outside coating is a must but it will wear out in time.


I will compare it to my two Sapphire Watches (both with anti reflective) and get back to you. I have never heard of the outside coating wearing off. I banged the heck out of my one watch on a steel step. Not a scratch.


----------



## marinemaster

I am referring to the coating itself not the sapphire. Sapphire does not scratch: either 1) stays perfect never any scratches or 2) it shatters. Coating is an extremely thin, we talking microns of a chemical substance that wear out. You cannot see the coating, you never will, you will either see the dial perfect or it will have glare if was never coated or coating is worn out. Thats what I am talking about not the sapphire itself. My 15 years old Seamaster with sapphire does not have any scratches is perfect, but the coating is long gone. In contrast my 15 year old Seiko diver with Hardlex crystal is scratched like hell and it shows but it will never shatter like sapphire does. Sapphire has a higher refractive properties compared to glass, that is why it needs anti glare coating on a watch.


----------



## colorado4wheel

I get it. Both of mine have anti reflective coating. One has double. The other I am not sure if it's single or double. Need to look it up. 

Either Way

In the end, all that maters is how well does it work.


----------



## filthyj24

On the matter of reflective coatings...and a chance to show off. The Protrek is much less reflective than my Hamilton due to the shape of the glass (domed vs flat)









Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## colorado4wheel

My ProTrek PRW-S3100 is more reflective then my GS-5000. Something about the mineral glass makes it just a softer look. The pro trek is more reflective (worse) then the Squale that has anti reflective on both sides and worse then the Victorinox that has a flat face as well but better anti reflective coaching. BUT. I don't think the S3100 is bad. To me it's fine. Omega has a mineral glass version of the Moon Watch. People just like the softer feel of that material. It's definitely noticeable. I prefer sapphire for sure. I hate scratch's.


----------



## sabesh

filthyj24 said:


> On the matter of reflective coatings...and a chance to show off. The Protrek is much less reflective than my Hamilton due to the shape of the glass (domed vs flat)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


I have the same Protrek (PRW-3100FC).I like it a lot. The band is super comfortable and easily micro adjustable on the fly.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Dumb1

Just sent payment for mine can't wait to get it this will be my first pro trek. The old luminous may finally retire to the watch box.


----------



## karhu

Still enjoying this watch. My favorite ABC! I decided to try out that elastic second strap that's included but for the life of me I cannot figure out how to put it on. Anyone know how that thing works?


----------



## Time4Playnow

karhu said:


> Still enjoying this watch. My favorite ABC! I decided to try out that elastic second strap that's included but for the life of me I cannot figure out how to put it on. Anyone know how that thing works?


You have to thread it thru the adaptors of course, and then to close it on your arm, the loose end of the strap goes thru the silver buckle on one end, and then folds back around onto the Velcro to secure it. Maybe these pics will help a little??


----------



## Sean779

Time4Playnow said:


> You have to thread it thru the adaptors of course, and then to close it on your arm, the loose end of the strap goes thru the silver buckle on one end, and then folds back around onto the Velcro to secure it. Maybe these pics will help a little??


only downside thickness of stretchy fabric between case and wrist. Otherwise a solid Casio perk.


----------



## Sean779

Time4Playnow said:


> You have to thread it thru the adaptors of course, and then to close it on your arm, the loose end of the strap goes thru the silver buckle on one end, and then folds back around onto the Velcro to secure it. Maybe these pics will help a little??


Only downside thickness of stretchy fabric between case and wrist. Otherwise a Casio perk.


----------



## arogle1stus

Merciful:
I hadn't heard of Rakuten but I started buying from them.
Even managed to rack up 270 Rakuten Points ($27.00 worth of discount)
They dropped the priced on the GD350 Vibration GShock.
Got watch for about $60.00 coin of the realm. Now trying to amass even
more points for the King of G GWX56. $211.00 MSRP most retailers..

X Traindriver Art


----------



## ccm123

Very nice!


----------



## Metlin

Such a gorgeous watch!!


----------

